# Green Puss?



## braomius (Mar 21, 2008)

So I am happy and still nervous. I thought my rattie might have a tumor. Today I checked her lump and it had a scab on top. I lightly squeezed it and green puss came out. I gently gently squeezed as much as I could out.

The light green puss along with the lump tells me it is infected. Is there anything I can do to treat this myself. I know this sounds terrible but I dont have the cash. Although Id sell my laptop if it meant saving her life.


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

It kind of sounds like it may be an abcess. Where on her is it located? Either way, I'm not experienced with these, but there's a sticky at the top of this section on the treatment of abcesses, and that should help.

Keep us updated on how she's doing!


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

I was told never to pucture those ::cringes:: just to treat with neosporine and if they dont' go down in two days or if it gets worse see a vet ASAP cause rupturing it opens to worse infections. ratrat used to have one the size of a skittle on the size of his face ::cringes::


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

RoRo - There's nothing wrong with expressing an abscess (using warm compresses to help it come to a head, first), if you're careful not to force it to rupture too soon and it's not overly large or in a bad area (certainly, an abscess on the face is a bigger concern than most). In fact, many are opened by the rat themselves, cleaned out, and heal fine. Most of us owners actually take care of abscesses at home most times. Of course, if one is concerned, one may visit the vet to be sure.

Here's a helpful page:
http://ratguide.com/health/integumentary_skin/abscess.php

And the sticky on abscesses is good:
http://ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=2723.html


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

I nono ish what I was told. I no argue, cause I no vet. All I do is poke at it and go "um theres green stuff coming out and it's HUGE" Unfortunately the vet that I usually get advice from is not in the US ;:laughs:: So that what I do for my boy. I nono what you do for yours. I was just not to open up a bigger wound to dirty filthy air and contaminates.


----------



## braomius (Mar 21, 2008)

It is indeed an abscess, ty people. Thank god its not a tumor so its a relief.

Youre suppose to peel the scab off let it drain and make sure it doesnt heal back up (i know it sounds weird but it suppose to heal from the inside out because its an infection)

http://ratguide.com/health/integumentary_skin/abscess.php


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Its up to you to keep it clean, the cavity once the pus is out. And never use neosporin on an abscess that actually encourages it to heal over the infection and the abscess will reform. I have taken care of a ton of abscesses at home, but as Kimmie said, ones on the face are ones a vet should see.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Ah, I love a big ole pus explosion :lol:

You need to make sure you keep it as clean as possible from here on. Make sure it doesn't scab over, flush it regularily with salt water, or some use a very diluted hydrogen peroxide salution. If you're lucky, your rat will do a lot of the hard work for you, but it's really up to you to make sure that you get the optimal healing from this bad boy.

Good luck!


----------



## braomius (Mar 21, 2008)

I know about the flushing, but this morning I woke up and it was already healed over. The lump was much smaller too, I still poured warm salt water over it just in case (because the scab was still not fully formed in its early stages.)

I came home from work, It was healed over and theres no lump its very small. I guess ill repeat with a warm cloth till the scab falls off again?


----------



## Jingles (Feb 2, 2008)

yummy puss.


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

Yep keep repeating the warm cloths. It has maybe scabbed over more infection, in which case it will get bigger again.

Its not too much of a worry, just carry on with the compresses and see how she is in a week.

You shouldnt need to involve a vet unless you see no signs of improvements, in which case a course of abs will sort her out.


----------

